# Well, I am frustrated with 622



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

My 622 had been rebooting on its own so finally they sent me another. I hooked it up and no rebooting almost 2 days and then it does it again on 008-00 when the caller id came on the screen. It does not reboot everytime upon caller ID command. I once again called technical support and they have no idea! It happens every time on channel 008-00 except once with the other receiver. This receiver has done it only one time so far but on 008-00. I have no OTA hookups. I have a straight forward hookup receiver to TV via HDMI and Component. I did activate the caller ID last night but it did not freeze up and reboot until 18 hours later. Any ideas? I think I will deactivate the caller ID as a start. Once gain,Watchdog counter #3 has recorded this irregular reboot. Any thoughts? Running L365


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What channel is 008-00? I mean the call letters, network affiliation and non-mapped down channel number?


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

smackman said:


> My 622 had been rebooting on its own so finally they sent me another. I hooked it up and no rebooting almost 2 days and then it does it again on 008-00 when the caller id came on the screen. It does not reboot everytime upon caller ID command. I once again called technical support and they have no idea! It happens every time on channel 008-00 except once with the other receiver. This receiver has done it only one time so far but on 008-00. I have no OTA hookups. I have a straight forward hookup receiver to TV via HDMI and Component. I did activate the caller ID last night but it did not freeze up and reboot until 18 hours later. Any ideas? I think I will deactivate the caller ID as a start. Once gain,Watchdog counter #3 has recorded this irregular reboot. Any thoughts? Running L365


*Is this (and previous one) receiver open to a good flow of air? Is it setting on a A/V receiver or TV? What temp is it running. Could this be an install issue, not a 622 one?*


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Channel 008-00 is KNOE channel 8 out of Monroe Louisiana CBS affiliate.
Temperature should not be a issue as 622 is sitting on top of TV by itself; nothing around it. Room temperature never gets above 75 f
Temperatures as we speak
HDD HIGH TEMP 125 f
HDD LOW TEMP 77 f
HDD AVERAGE TEMP. 102 f
Thanks


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Smackman, what non-mapped dish channel is KNOE? Probably somewhere in the 8000's or possibly the 7000's? What satellite and transponder does it come from (tune to the channel and then pull up the Point Dish screen).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

smackman said:


> Channel 008-00 is KNOE channel 8 out of Monroe Louisiana CBS affiliate.
> Temperature should not be a issue as 622 is sitting on top of TV by itself; nothing around it. Room temperature never gets above 75 f
> Temperatures as we speak
> HDD HIGH TEMP 125 f
> ...


Your temperatures do not seem way out of wack. Should be interesting to see the results of Mark's question. I suggest watching it for a few to see if the signal is pretty stable.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Smackman, what non-mapped dish channel is KNOE? Probably somewhere in the 8000's or possibly the 7000's? What satellite and transponder does it come from (tune to the channel and then pull up the Point Dish screen).


Channel 008-00 is satellite 110 transponder 27

I also receive this channel on Channel 7810 still on satellite 110 transponder 27. My locals package are listed under Monroe,Louisiana.

When I first subscribed to my locals, It transmitted off satellite 105 via superdish. Approx. 6 months later it was moved to satellite 110. I receive my locals on two different sets of channels but its always been like this since the move of my locals to satellite 110 approx. 2 years ago. I have been with Dish for 5+ years. My receiver was a legacy 4900 until I upgraded to HD approx. 2 weeks ago. I have never had a problem with this channel or any channels until the 622 was installed. I have a superdish for 110 ,119. 
Ihave a dish 500 for satellite 129 all coming thru a DP34 switch then to receiver. My signal strength is usually 100+ for sat. 110 and 119. Sat. 129 is generally around 90 to 100. Thanks for help.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Shoot, that's on a spotbeam most likely. I was hoping to be able to pick it up myself to test, but that won't be possible most likely. On to plan B. I've reported your problem through the beta channels. Smackman, please PM or email me your name, email address and phone number if someone from beta or engineering wants to talk to you directly about it.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Could this be a power surge through the phone line? Maybe the result of some unusual grounding issue. It doesn't explain why you have problems with only one station, but it might explain a shutdown. Do you run the phone line through a surge supressor?

Jeff


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I do have DSL but have filters installed. I disabled the Caller ID on 622 and so far no more "reboots". Now this is with approx. 40 hours runtime so we will see! I am thinking of changing DSL filter or doubling up on filter. Anyway I love my HD; It eventually will be resolved. I am willing to put up with minor issues for a period of time. HDMI hookup SO FAR not a issue. I have a support system on HDMI cable to keep weight off connector on receiver. HDMI is much better picture and sound than component.


----------

